# What do you wear in bed?



## Spacerunner

During a conversation at the Cornwall New Year rally this interesting topic came up. Mainly, I'm sure, due the extreme low temperatures we were experiencing.

I was amazed, nay, gobsmacked, that some members appeared to be wearing more in bed than they would if embarking on a trans-Antarctic expedition (Dinger & Co).

Personally I wear nowt apart from Old Spice, and after several decades have convinced OH that it is actually warmer if you have the right bedding.


----------



## davesport

There was no option for "Wifes underwear" Hence I can't vote :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner

davesport said:


> There was no option for "Wifes underwear" Hence I can't vote :lol:


Yes there is.....you could have 'come out' and ticked 'nightie'.... :lol:


----------



## Tezmcd

just my beard stubble

When i get out of bed its nice to put clothes on to keep warm!


----------



## Mick757

If im lucky, i may get to wear the mrs.


----------



## MrsW

No chance for a multiple vote? Either nude or with perfume? No chance to be nude with perfume? How boring!!


----------



## Penquin

No comment!!

I can only refer you to an answer already given by HTMBO

Dave


----------



## Zebedee

I used to wear a lascivious grin . . . not that it usually did me much good. :roll: :roll: 

These days I don't bother to wear anything! :wink: 

Dave


----------



## lindyloot

Now that would be telling


----------



## greenasthegrass

Phoarrr love a beard specially on a woman!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh

I do worry about you sometimes.


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Now after this discussion which went on for some time spacey you haven't put on the other option :wink: that we discussed  can you please add this to the poll.

Cheers GREEN ARMY

PS Did you get out off the site this morning :roll: :wink:


----------



## HarleyDave

No option for kecks (so as not to scare the horses on a mid-night wander to the bog...)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Carper

Spacerunner said:


> During a conversation at the Cornwall New Year rally this interesting topic came up. Mainly, I'm sure, due the extreme low temperatures we were experiencing.
> 
> I was amazed, nay, gobsmacked, that some members appeared to be wearing more in bed than they would if embarking on a trans-Antarctic expedition (Dinger & Co).
> 
> Personally I wear nowt apart from Old Spice, and after several decades have convinced OH that it is actually warmer if you have the right bedding.


When i used to go carp fishing in sub-zero temperatures i used a super expensive thermal sleeping bag. I used to be warmer the less i wore....though jumping out in the middle of the night to hit a run in your boxers is not to be recommended 8O

Doug


----------



## wobby

I aways ware my suit, got it for my birthday.


----------



## Spacerunner

CatherineandSteve said:


> Now after this discussion which went on for some time spacey you haven't put on the other option :wink: that we discussed  can you please add this to the poll.
> 
> Cheers GREEN ARMY
> 
> PS Did you get out off the site this morning :roll: :wink:


Unfortunately I don't have total recall of those events, or should that be fortunately


----------



## CaGreg

It's a bit difficult to vote correctly, as what is worn in bed is variable, depending on time of year, level of activity, and where one is sleeping. I could go from nothing, to a tee-shirt, to pyjamas and I could also go in the other direction!!   

Ca


----------



## 96706

Beard of course. Oh and a mischievious grin. Especially after a 'nightcap' or 2 :lol:


----------



## badger

None of the above so...............knickers....(mine not the wifes  )


----------



## Zebedee

badger said:


> None of the above so...............knickers....(mine not the wifes  )


Not a Buntline Badger?? 8O   

Dave :lol:


----------



## dinger

*WEARING IN BED ?*

Afternoon people,

as it has been stated here by Mr Spacerunner , lady Dinger does indeed 
apply liberal layers of thermal protection on the majority of camper van 
usage.

*However, please note*

The exception to this , is of course Christmas and birthdays when said garments are removed for appropriate activities. :roll:

As you were.


----------



## badger

> Not a Buntline Badger??


Have you ever accidentally rolled over onto a cold buntline Zeb?. 8O .

Not a pleasant experience I can tell you.. :wink:


----------



## Zebedee

badger said:


> Not a Buntline Badger??
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever accidentally rolled over onto a cold buntline Zeb?. 8O .
> 
> Not a pleasant experience I can tell you.. :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 115650

*NUDE IS BEST!!*

Nude is best with a very large tog feather down, enjoy!!!


----------



## geordie01

a slap


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

A wry smile, and a sheltie to keep my feet warm

DAve p


----------



## wakk44

badger said:


> Not a Buntline Badger??
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever accidentally rolled over onto a cold buntline Zeb?. 8O .
> 
> Not a pleasant experience I can tell you.. :wink:
Click to expand...

What on earth is a buntline badger :? :?

Have you got to be of a certain age to understand this terminology :lol:


----------



## dinger

geordie01 said:


> a slap


with a bit of tickle...... 8O


----------



## peeter

Havent worn Jamas in 50 years of marriage and do not ever intend to.


----------



## Spacerunner

*Re: WEARING IN BED ?*



dinger said:


> Afternoon people,
> 
> as it has been stated here by Mr Spacerunner , lady Dinger does indeed
> apply liberal layers of thermal protection on the majority of camper van
> usage.
> 
> *However, please note*
> 
> The exception to this , is of course Christmas and birthdays when said garments are removed for appropriate activities. :roll:
> 
> As you were.


Ahem  I must quickly add the above information was only verbally gained. I have no personal, visual or hands-on data to gainsay the alleged information. :wink: :lol:


----------



## dinger

*naked*

.....well i did catch Lady Dinger reading a BRAIL version of the karmasutcra in the van

She reckonds it will help to get a feel for it... 8O

( apologies for spellings big words with serious implications )


----------



## CliffyP

*Batman*

I usualy wear my Batman Jim Jams, unless the bride fancies a younger man when I slip into the Robin Jim Jams. I also have Joker, Riddler, Penguin and a Commisioner Gordon set, 8O well use your immagination for gods sake.


----------



## Mick757

Whats this channel 5 in the options? We dont have a telly in the bedroom, we make our own entertainment. 8)


----------



## CurlyBoy

*Bedtime*

..........nowt but the wife    
curlyboy
but then she does wear COCO Chanel 8) 8) 8)


----------



## CaGreg

We're still none the wiser about the 'Buntyline'. Someone,,, please. 

Aren't MHF members the 'natural lot' biggest number sleeping nude? Wouldn't have thought that, but don't know why I wouldn't have thought it. 

Ca


----------



## Sonesta

Just a smile!  

If you saw me and my hubby at bedtime - you'd smile too lol :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sue


----------

